# Good Beer Week - Feedback For Future Events



## manticle (19/5/11)

Hi,

A friend of mine was involved with the organisation and promotion of Good Beer week in Melbourne. She's writing a follow up report and has asked me for feedback from the event/s I've been to as well as things I'd like to see next year.

If anyone here has any feedback from events they went to - good or bad, please PM me and I'll pass it on. Will keep names/usernames etc private. Alternatively post here if you don't mind it being public.

Think of things you'd like to see next year and please consider novice brewers as well as expert/experienced brewers and industry figures.

What events did you go to?

Did you think it was well organised?

Was it pitched at your level, above your level or below your level?

Would you go again?

Who would you like to here talk/present?

What other kinds of events do you think would be enjoyable while promoting good/interesting beer?

Other feedback/suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## BrenosBrews (19/5/11)

Make it during the uni winter holidays! But in all seriousness everything I've been to so far has been pretty good. Only complaint is that Epic Hop Zombie ran out way too fast at Cookie last night. I probably didn't need any more beer anyway though...


----------



## manticle (19/5/11)

manticle said:


> Who would you like to here talk/present?



Hopefully it's obvious I meant 'hear'.

Too late to edit.

Brenos: Which events have you attended so far?


----------



## manticle (21/5/11)

Bump.

Must be a few people with some opinions, good and bad? You've been given an ear.


----------



## Pistol (21/5/11)

Yeah, hold it in Sydney next year! LOL


----------



## RdeVjun (21/5/11)

Last night's effort must've been good- I get the feeling from the silence that there might just be a few sore heads out there? Perhaps they're all tucked up in bed hoping for the rapture to free them from the misery of a monster hangover!


----------



## winkle (21/5/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Last night's effort must've been good- I get the feeling from the silence that there might just be a few sore heads out there? Perhaps they're all tucked up in bed hoping for *the rapture* to free them from the misery of a monster hangover!



That band is way over rated.


----------



## RdeVjun (21/5/11)

winkle said:


> That band is way over rated.


Yeah, loads of groupies though?


----------



## winkle (21/5/11)

Does anyone have a link for the 2011 AIBA results yet?


----------



## Wolfman (21/5/11)

I went to the brew wars at grain and grape today. It was very informative morning seeing the different ways to All Grain brew. I myself was just there to see the demonstration of the BIAG but as an added value hearing and talking to the pros as well as other novice brewers was great. It was a little tight in the side room of the shop, but as we ALL know real estate even in our own homes is a struggle at times. All round top morning and very happy that I attended. Look out next week! The pot gets modified and then a couple of batches of BIAG are on the go. 


Edit: Oh and the beers thaey had for tasting were rippers!


----------



## RdeVjun (21/5/11)

winkle, here's one posted earlier.


----------



## BrenosBrews (21/5/11)

winkle said:


> Does anyone have a link for the 2011 AIBA results yet?



http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2011/05/us-rei...-strong-result/ Bit of info there.

I had a nice long wrap of the events I've been to typed up but got interupted and it got closed by my work mate.

A lot of people have been to Hair Of The Dog Breakfast this morning and I just drove past The Local and there is still a que.

Heading there myself by 5pm I hope!


----------



## DU99 (21/5/11)

Hey pistol get the slacker's in sydney to organize there own..


----------



## Wolfy (21/5/11)

manticle said:


> Other feedback/suggestions?


Website was shit and used that stupidly idiotic book thing that then forced you to click on links that went to the crafty pint website to find details of any events.


----------



## manticle (21/5/11)

Might be easier if I format it like this:

*
1. What events did you go to?

2. Did you think it was well organised?

3. Was it pitched at your level, above your level or below your level?

4. Would you go again?

5. Who would you like to hear talk/present?

6. What other kinds of events do you think would be enjoyable while promoting good/interesting beer?

Other feedback/suggestions?

*

Wolfy, I'll pass on your feedback re the website. Cheers.


----------



## BrenosBrews (22/5/11)

1. What events did you go to? 

Brewdog Alestars, Mountain Goat/Moondog/Matilda Bay collab launch, Epic hop zombie launch, brewers and chewers, kiwi spectapular

2. Did you think it was well organised?

Yes. Given the short amount of time and that the people organising it were not making any money what so ever.

3. Was it pitched at your level, above your level or below your level?

Weird question as there was hardly any 'technical' presentations, mainly just about drinking good beer.

4. Would you go again?

Without a doubt.

5. Who would you like to hear talk/present?

Vinnie Cilurzo

6. What other kinds of events do you think would be enjoyable while promoting good/interesting beer?

I think this was pretty good. Too many choices and not enough time/money makes me sad.

Other feedback/suggestions?

The website was fine. Having to click on a link that then opened up a new crafty pint thing was slightly annoying but given the time frames involved in this good beer week happening it was hardly an issue. It certainly did not stop me from attending the events I wanted to.


----------



## manticle (22/5/11)

Thanks for that Brenos.

The reason I asked about experience level (these are my questions, not official questions from GBW) is that I'm trying to provide feedback for my friend from a brewer's perspective. As an example, I found being 'taught' how to taste a beer at alestars seemed a little odd/ I've known how to enjoy the aroma and flavours of beverages and food stuffs for some time. I realise it wasn't pitched at people who necessarily understand the brew process from start to finish but maybe incorporating some events that are might be met with interest next year.

To clarify: Alestars was well organised and a good event. I just felt a little silly 'learning' how to experience hop aroma.


----------



## sanpedro (22/5/11)

1. What events did you go to?
NZ Spectapular, also went to Mrs Parma's to try the Moondog's tropical brown ale.

2. Did you think it was well organised?
Yes

3. Was it pitched at your level, above your level or below your level?

The Spectapulars suit all levels

4. Would you go again?
Definately

5. Who would you like to hear talk/present?
Jamil Zanisheff

6. What other kinds of events do you think would be enjoyable while promoting good/interesting beer?

Nothing comes to mind there seemed to be a great variety of event to choose from this year.

Other feedback/suggestions?
Other commitments during the week prevented me attending other events but they looked interesting and will make a point of attending more events if it is on next year.


----------



## Hoser (23/5/11)

1. What events did you go to?
Beer Deluxe North Coast/ACME Brewery launch, Mrs Parma's, Fox Hotel blind tasting, Ale Stars, Meet the Brewers / Belly Laughs at Courthouse, AIBA, Hair of the Dog Breakfast, Great Beer Debate

2. Did you think it was well organised?
Definitely - especially given short time frame involved

3. Was it pitched at your level, above your level or below your level?
My level, then sometimes below and other times above. I guess that's to be expected given the mix of people and events.

4. Would you go again?
Yes - even though I got to a pile of events I'm still disappointed I didn't make more!

5. Who would you like to hear talk/present?
Jamil Zainisheff, anyone from Little Creatures, an old order Belgian brewery brewer

6. What other kinds of events do you think would be enjoyable while promoting good/interesting beer?
just more of the same really.

Other feedback/suggestions?
Couple of things:
1) I felt sometimes that GBW was more of an 'exclusive' environment as opposed to 'inclusive'. Even though I feel I know a fair bit more than the average person re: beer, sometimes (not often) I felt that I didn't belong. Things like the Great Beer Debate and AIBA I had people ask me many times what part of the beer industry I was in and there was genuine surprise when I said I was just an appreciator of craft beer. Then I felt I was a bit excluded after that (not intentionally - just that I wasn't in the industry) - the brewers all seemed to be having a huge party themselves as opposed to promoting craft beers to the public. I'm not saying the brewers shouldn't be having fun in such a great week - they should. But maybe if the focus was just a bit more tilted to the public it would serve all well.

2) On a related note, perhaps there could be a few more events that cater to the 'general' tasteless lager swilling public. I don't know what exactly that is but the more that people are introduced to good craft beers, the more the industry itself grows. 

And please take both comments above with a grain of salt. I still think it was an awesome week, it promoted the craft beer industry very well and I had blast drinking good beers and meeting some really cool brewers. Just wanted to also give some constructive feedback to make it even better next year.


----------



## BrenosBrews (23/5/11)

manticle said:


> Thanks for that Brenos.
> 
> The reason I asked about experience level (these are my questions, not official questions from GBW) is that I'm trying to provide feedback for my friend from a brewer's perspective. As an example, I found being 'taught' how to taste a beer at alestars seemed a little odd/ I've known how to enjoy the aroma and flavours of beverages and food stuffs for some time. I realise it wasn't pitched at people who necessarily understand the brew process from start to finish but maybe incorporating some events that are might be met with interest next year.
> 
> To clarify: Alestars was well organised and a good event. I just felt a little silly 'learning' how to experience hop aroma.



I agree, that was wanky and kind of annoying. That doesn't happen at other Ale Stars sessions. I think it was just a part of his 'script'.


----------



## HoppingMad (23/5/11)

1. What events did you go to?
Brew Dog Ale Stars at the Taphouse

2. Did you think it was well organised?
Yep it rocked. But where was the Tactical Nuclear Penguin damnit?!! :angry: 

3. Was it pitched at your level, above your level or below your level?
Below my level. But the guy is there to push his product and educate the masses so it's understandable - but still some very valuable info about Brewdog's processes, so you wouldn't grumble about it. Learned heaps.

4. Would you go again?
Absolutely. Well not to the same one, but put another brewer on the mike and I'm all ears.  

5. Who would you like to hear talk/present?
The German Brewers who got sunk by 'Sink the Bismarck'. Maybe with Brewdog back again in the same room - in some kind of debating challlenge - or maybe just playing battleship.

6. What other kinds of events do you think would be enjoyable while promoting good/interesting beer?
Beer & Music Pairing night. I need advice on what music goes best with particular styles of beer. I'm over the food/beer pairing wank. Someone needs to break some new ground.

Other feedback/suggestions?
Well done to all involved. Only attended one event during GBW (and another not officially on the calendar) but was great to see so many passionate beerheads all in one spot. Think this event will only get bigger.

I raise my pint to you,

:beerbang: Hopper


----------



## fcmcg (24/5/11)

HoppingMad said:


> 6. What other kinds of events do you think would be enjoyable while promoting good/interesting beer?
> Beer & Music Pairing night. I need advice on what music goes best with particular styles of beer. I'm over the food/beer pairing wank. Someone needs to break some new ground.
> 
> :beerbang: Hopper


Slightly ot , but hopper , i did read an article ( i think it was in the age in a wine special ) that talked about how different songs were a better match for different wines . That is to say that some music made a given wine taste one way , and then when a different song was played , the wine tasted different. IIRC , it may have been talking how a composer and vigneron had got together and were doing some stuff that seriosly reflected how the palate behaved when the brain was subject to different types, styles , tempo's of music.....Maybe we could see something like this for a beer tasting night ? Maybe a kolsch with some light and fluffy music ? Or a stout with some black Sabbath lol
Ferg


----------



## manticle (25/5/11)

Thanks for the replies guys, especially the last detailed ones.

I've linked my friend to the thread so hopefully the feedback is taken into account.

If there are any more responses now the week is well and truly over then that's great.

Hopefully we see more of this kind of event/s.


----------



## manticle (25/5/11)

New kind of spambot?


----------



## Doc (25/5/11)

1. What events did you go to?

Official events
Taphouse Brewers and Chewers
Josies Bones Weird and Wonderful Lunch
BeermenTV Hair of the Dog Breakfast
Taphouse SpecTAPular

2. Did you think it was well organised?

Each event was organised by the entity holding it.
It was detailed in the guide and semi-advertised. I found out about the events through contacts rather than the guide.

3. Was it pitched at your level, above your level or below your level?

They were all social events based around food, beer or beer and food. Definitely pitched at me.

4. Would you go again?

Damn straight

5. Who would you like to hear talk/present?

Matt Brynildson
Sean Paxton

6. What other kinds of events do you think would be enjoyable while promoting good/interesting beer?



Other feedback/suggestions?


----------



## HoppingMad (26/5/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Slightly ot , but hopper , i did read an article ( i think it was in the age in a wine special ) that talked about how different songs were a better match for different wines . That is to say that some music made a given wine taste one way , and then when a different song was played , the wine tasted different. IIRC , it may have been talking how a composer and vigneron had got together and were doing some stuff that seriosly reflected how the palate behaved when the brain was subject to different types, styles , tempo's of music.....Maybe we could see something like this for a beer tasting night ? Maybe a kolsch with some light and fluffy music ? Or a stout with some black Sabbath lol
> Ferg



Interesting. Haha a Stout with Black Sabbath. Reminds me of this pic I saw recently:





Wonder what would go with a Scandanavian Norgen O or Mikkeller? Something pretty evil sounding in a different language I guess!

Hopper.


----------

